# Ceramic on skiff



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I decided to try out the ceramic coating on my skiff after hearing great stuff from a guide here. Mu GC was cut & buffed so we just need to wash and strip the wax. I wiped with denatured alcohol and did two coats. Looks like glass for a 2002. Will report back with how long it’s stays this way


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Sadly found a dig through the gelcoat hidden by a bunk so we had to fix that too. Fortunately had some on hand.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I haven't heard many complaints about ceramic, except about the amount of time or labor intensity. But those are mainly in the automotive world where they are also doing paint correction before they apply the coating. What brand did you go with?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm considering this on my new skiff, I have heard it is great for keeping stains away.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I did it with my 11 y/o. in a couple hours. glidecoat marine was what we used.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I've had it on m


scissorhands said:


> I'm considering this on my new skiff, I have heard it is great for keeping stains away.


I've had it on my truck for a couple years now. Pretty insane. But Salt is another animal so hopefully it lasts.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks good. A few questions...
How much did you need for your skiff and what did it cost? Mine is similar size.

Also, what brand did you use on your truck and same questions as above?

I wax my skiff and truck a couple times a year and have been using Orpine Soap/Wax on the boat, which keeps it pretty shiny overall. Will be interested in hearing the follow-up about durability. Certainly don't mind spending for something that prolongs life and upholds value. Also don't mind a little sweat equity for things I can do myself. But if it's not a major improvement over my existing routine, I'd rather spend that time fishing. 

Thanks.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Won't hold up on of the running surfaces. Spray rail up, you're good. 

Ceramic is solid for skiff topsides and the cowling. Makes cleaning a whole lot easier, but nonskid is a little more slick. I always have a towel to try and keep the deck clean anyway.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Zika said:


> Looks good. A few questions...
> How much did you need for your skiff and what did it cost? Mine is similar size.
> 
> Also, what brand did you use on your truck and same questions as above?
> ...


The skiff was 3/4 of one bottle of the stuff I posted. Wax takes longer than putting this stuff on. The prep is the same. 

The truck was done professionally and was way more $$$. I can work with glass/gelcoat etc, but, not touching an expensive vehicle. I would have np doing the application of the ceramic on the truck, but, not the prep work.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> I decided to try out the ceramic coating on my skiff after hearing great stuff from a guide here. Mu GC was cut & buffed so we just need to wash and strip the wax. I wiped with denatured alcohol and did two coats. Looks like glass for a 2002. Will report back with how long it’s stays this way
> View attachment 154034
> 
> View attachment 154035


What color is this gel coat? I like it a lot.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

VANMflyfishing said:


> What color is this gel coat? I like it a lot.


Seamist.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Zika said:


> Looks good. A few questions...
> How much did you need for your skiff and what did it cost? Mine is similar size.
> 
> Also, what brand did you use on your truck and same questions as above?
> ...


We could have a Mosquito application party.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm having the guys at Holbrook Hulls do mine. They do amazing work.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I think Chittum adds it for about $1200, but that was a year old quote so who knows. My skiff was new and coated late 2018 and it's still holding up well. I barely scrub it all so it seems to be a labor saver.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

I have repainted a couple cars and trucks at work due to people watching you tube and putting cheap ceramic in thier nice late model vehicles. A total teardown and repaint in our shop goes from 4 to 8 k,have a detail professional with his own inside location do your trucks or cars, if they tell you you need correction do it if not ceramic will magnify every flaw on darker colors.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Matts said:


> I think Chittum adds it for about $1200, but that was a year old quote so who knows. My skiff was new and coated late 2018 and it's still holding up well. I barely scrub it all so it seems to be a labor saver.


Realistic quote for professional job with quality ceramic


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

How does it do on oysters? Kidding, just kidding 🤣


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So would this stuff work on an old boat. I usually wax it every year but not sure ceramic will help


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

curious, after you get it done , get out there and run the boat, .....for at least the time it lasts how much speed, if any, do you pick up?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Applied 2 coats of GTechniq Crystal Serum on my Mosquito the day after I brought it home nearly two years ago. Still holding up quite well on the hull. Engine cowling is as hydrophobic as the first week I applied it. My truck and wife’s car also have 2 coats, applied 24 hours apart two years ago and still repelling water like it’s the first week.

Charging $1200 to simply apply ceramic is nuts. A 50ml bottle of Crystal Serum is $100, and application is as simple as wipe on, wipe off. If prep work is involved, that’s different.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Kirc said:


> curious, after you get it done , get out there and run the boat, .....for at least the time it lasts how much speed, if any, do you pick up?


Only speed I gained was cleanup speed. No mph gain for me, but curious if others did.


----------



## CaptDavis1 (Jul 13, 2020)

For those that have done the ceramic coating, how does it do with the tannic water staining? Waxing helps of course, but was curious to see if this coating is the next level. Will it keep the staining from adhering to the gelcoat? If you still get the stains, does the ceramic coating come off, when you take away the stains using the variety of light acid cleaners?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

CaptDavis1 said:


> For those that have done the ceramic coating, how does it do with the tannic water staining? Waxing helps of course, but was curious to see if this coating is the next level. Will it keep the staining from adhering to the gelcoat? If you still get the stains, does the ceramic coating come off, when you take away the stains using the variety of light acid cleaners?


Check out this guys video. He throws everything at Ceramic. One of them did very well against some pretty harsh cleaners.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> So would this stuff work on an old boat. I usually wax it every year but not sure ceramic will help


Mine is 2002. You decide.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

How does it do over paint rather than gelcoat? Would definitely consider this for the topside of the skiff instead of wax.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

bryson said:


> How does it do over paint rather than gelcoat? Would definitely consider this for the topside of the skiff instead of wax.


This is on paint after a year.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

So is anybody putting it on nonskid? I saw someone say it can make it kinda slick. Anybody tried that yet?


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I put it on everything.. binnacle, helm, cushions, rub rail, hatch gutters, etc... Used 125ml of sea shield pro inside and out of my professional.

Everything beads like crazy and yes the nonskid is more slick. I throw a towel down to use when boarding from the ramp. It stays on the deck to dry/clean where needed while I'm out so the deck being more slick has never been an issue. Well worth it when it comes time to cleaning in my opinion. I haven't had to use a brush since. The wash mitt comes out every now and then to spot treat.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

mmccull5 said:


> I put it on everything.. binnacle, helm, cushions, rub rail, hatch gutters, etc... Used 125ml of sea shield pro inside and out of my professional.
> 
> Everything beads like crazy and yes the nonskid is more slick. I throw a towel down to use when boarding from the ramp. It stays on the deck to dry/clean where needed while I'm out so the deck being more slick has never been an issue. Well worth it when it comes time to cleaning in my opinion. I haven't had to use a brush since. The wash mitt comes out every now and then to spot treat.


How do you apply it on the nonskid? Seems like it would wreck the little foam pad thing.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> How do you apply it on the nonskid? Seems like it would wreck the little foam pad thing.


Small microfiber applicator sponge.


----------



## bluechipfish (Jul 8, 2020)

To anyone considering ceramic- you might first want to try Starbritw marine polish (it has 0 abrasives in it). It protects and repels like wax but last an unbelievably long time. I even use it on my truck. On my truck, twice a year is enough to keep water beading like a fresh wax job. I use it on my offshore boat and it lasts crazy long. You can get two years supply of this for a skiff for $30.


----------



## bluechipfish (Jul 8, 2020)

*starbrite


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

This is probably a bad, crazy idea but has anyone tried applying ceramic to SeaDek or similar? Would love something that would make it easier to clean


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So first I went to Amazon and found a $30 bottle. Then I watched the guy above video and now going to get Hybrid Solutions by Turtle 🐢Wax $14. I've put car wax on my boat so I'm not worried 😟😟

















😟😟


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Over a year later and sitting in the sun uncovered for the last 4 months. Still beading up and the wax like look of the ceramic is unchanged.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Applied 2 coats of GTechniq Crystal Serum on my Mosquito the day after I brought it home nearly two years ago. Still holding up quite well on the hull. Engine cowling is as hydrophobic as the first week I applied it. My truck and wife’s car also have 2 coats, applied 24 hours apart two years ago and still repelling water like it’s the first week.
> 
> Charging $1200 to simply apply ceramic is nuts. A 50ml bottle of Crystal Serum is $100, and application is as simple as wipe on, wipe off. If prep work is involved, that’s different.


Totally agree, ceramic is amazing stuff. I used Lithium Ceramic spray 1 coat June of 2020 on my Jeep Grand Cherokee that still has most of its shine and beading quality. It’s also stored outside which is even more impressive to me. Prep took the most time but well worth it. Doing the skiff and Jeep again as soon as the weather cools just a bit. Save $1,200 and do it yourself.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

jboriol said:


> Totally agree, ceramic is amazing stuff. I used Lithium Ceramic spray 1 coat June of 2020 on my Jeep Grand Cherokee that still has most of its shine and beading quality. It’s also stored outside which is even more impressive to me. Prep took the most time but well worth it. Doing the skiff and Jeep again as soon as the weather cools just a bit. Save $1,200 and do it yourself.











Ceramic Slam - Spray Coating


If you're like us, you love your car & making it beautiful is almost as fun as driving it. Ceramic Slam takes things to the next level in protection & shine.




lithiumautocare.com


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

devrep said:


> 1200 bucks LOL. some people have too much money.


He was saying you can save $1200 by doing it yourself. I paid more than that for my truck and would do it again np. Never wax it again? Looks waxed all the time? Complete no brainer. Skiff too. Takes 10 min to wash it and it looks brand new. ROI on that is off the charts.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I didn’t pay for mine, but the guy that built my boat did. I think it was about $1200. I’ve had my boat for three years, it’s stored indoors, and I still have not waxed it yet. I think the ceramic is starting to wear a little bit thin as in areas of high wear as it is more likely to have a few stains in these areas. But overall, a great deal if you don’t want to wax the boat for three years


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

devrep said:


> doesn't cost 400 a year to wax your lil boat. even if you pay someone. but who would pay someone to wax a 16 or 18 ft skiff anyways, nuts.


Lots of people might. Time is money.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

NuFinish. $10 bottle.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

devrep said:


> bullshit. people wear how busy they are as a badge of honor these days. it's called being lazy.


I agree. Why would anyone use a chainsaw when you could just use a handsaw. People are just lazy these days with all this new fangled stuff.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It take while if you do it properly and prep the surface and in right temps. I do mine myself but it’s a huge PITA. If I thought I could find someone that would prep properly and do it right I would pay for it.

I guess a half ass job could be done quickly.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

devrep said:


> literally how long does it take you to wax a poling skiff? you have to wash it anyway every time you use it unless you are a complete sloth and don't care about your boat. how many times a year do you have to wax? maybe have your manservant do it for you if your every waking minute is taken.


I apologize for sharing my experience putting this on my skiff on the skiff site.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my comments were about someone charging 1200 bucks for applying the stuff and not directed at you doing your skiff. sorry about derailing your thread.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I agree. Why would anyone use a chainsaw when you could just use a handsaw. People are just lazy these days with all this new fangled stuff.


It is absolutely more cost effective for me to pay someone to do this. The real question, how long does ceramic coating last on an indoor stored skiff........


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

devrep said:


> my comments were about someone charging 1200 bucks for applying the stuff and not directed at you doing your skiff. sorry about derailing your thread.


Depending on the brand/method of ceramic chosen, I know of vehicles taking up to 3 days labor plus the cost of coating, paint correction, wash, de-wax, wheels, etc. I know cars are not skiffs, but to do a REAL ceramic job is labor intensive. So $1200 for a full detail and years of no hard scrubbing tannin stains off your gelcoat doesn't sound too bad. Think of how easy it to scrub your freshly waxed boat after a day on the water, verse your boat that needs another coat of wax. Yet, with ceramic, you don't have to. That's more time you can spend with your wife or girlfriend, or both...If you have the time for that sort of thing, rather than washing a dang boat


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Matts said:


> It is absolutely more cost effective for me to pay someone to do this. The real question, how long does ceramic coating last on an indoor stored skiff........


What I would do is have someone else do wetsand, buff, or whatever you need on your skiff to get it looking great. Don't have them wax it at the end. Then go home and put the Marine glide stuff on yourself like I did. It only takes a couple hours. From then on you are done for a few years. I wish I had done the non skid like others mentioned, but, mine wasnt totally clean so I didn't do it.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

bluechipfish said:


> *starbrite


Have you tried Yaht bright serous shine. It comes in an aerosal and has a microfiber cloth to polish with. I use this stuff on everything. It can go on trim, aluminum, rubber, glass, paint, and gelcoat. It's like the very first ceramic coating to me.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

So I had Ceramic Pro put on my skiff when I had it back at the shop to have some rockers replaced with a panel. So far it's unbelievable. You do have to use a PH neutral soap like Woody's or Americana. I love Starbrite stuff but they said no go on the ceramic.

As to doing it yourself or paying. That's up to you but I don't have a lift and not buying one to do that.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Another thing I would say is if you're getting a new skiff get it done right away before it leaves the manufacturer as they won't have to fix and small issues first.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

I had the Vantage diamond ceramic coating put on our center console a couple years back and it was awesome. Just a wash down and it looked brand new. It apparently lasts 5 years, but sold it after 2 years. Would do it again on my next boat with no hesitation. Think it was $795 for a 20’ boat.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

How long are does the ceramic last? Mine was done late 2018 at the factory and it is super helpful but wonder if it needs a new coat? Indoor storage.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> How long are does the ceramic last? Mine was done late 2018 at the factory and it is super helpful but wonder if it needs a new coat? Indoor storage.


Once it starts losing it’s water repellent properties you probably need it recoated. You can buy a lot of this stuff for what they charge to apply the professional ceramic coating. This is what I started using and it beads water and the whole boat, motor, trailer and truck can be washed and coated in one step. $12 will do the boat, trailer and truck about ten times and mine is still beading perfectly after three months with the first application. I can buy a 55 gallon drum of this for what the other stuff costs for one application...









Armor All Extreme Shield + Ceramic Car Wash - Shop Patio & Outdoor at H-E-B


Shop Armor All Extreme Shield + Ceramic Car Wash - compare prices, see product info & reviews, add to shopping list, or find in store. Select locations now offer curbside pickup & home delivery




www.heb.com


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Once it starts losing it’s water repellent properties you probably need it recoated. You can buy a lot of this stuff for what they charge to apply the professional ceramic coating. This is what I started using and it beads water and the whole boat, motor, trailer and truck can be washed and coated in one step. $12 will do the boat, trailer and truck about ten times and mine is still beading perfectly after three months with the first application. I can buy a 55 gallon drum of this for what the other stuff costs for one application...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mac. So you are just using this armor all ceramic wash and not actually doing a separate coating? Are you using this stuff every wash?
Best,
Matt


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> Thanks Mac. So you are just using this armor all ceramic wash and not actually doing a separate coating? Are you using this stuff every wash?
> Best,
> Matt


No, I washed everything with it about three months ago and since then I just rinse the boat, trailer and truck with a garden hose and the debris just rinses right off and the water beads up like a hydrophobic coating should. I have not had to re-apply. It took 3oz in a 5 gallon bucket of water to wash and coat everything. The jug was about $15 and has 50oz so it should last a few years at this rate. A couple of dollars worth of this product twice or three times a year seems a hell of a lot better than $1200 to have the “professional” ceramic applied. Not detracting from anyone that had their skiff coated or does it themselves but I honestly do not see the benefit over this $15 jug that is just as easy as dipping your sponge in, washing and rinsing it off all in one step.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No, I washed everything with it about three months ago and since then I just rinse the boat, trailer and truck with a garden hose and the debris just rinses right off and the water beads up like a hydrophobic coating should. I have not had to re-apply. It took 3oz in a 5 gallon bucket of water to wash and coat everything. The jug was about $15 and has 50oz so it should last a few years at this rate. A couple of dollars worth of this product twice or three times a year seems a hell of a lot better than $1200 to have the “professional” ceramic applied. Not detracting from anyone that had their skiff coated or does it themselves but I honestly do not see the benefit over this $15 jug that is just as easy as dipping your sponge in, washing and rinsing it off all in one step.


Cool. I bet the car wash Will shorten the lifespan of that stuff, as well as the professionally applied ceramic.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> Cool. I bet the car wash Will shorten the lifespan of that stuff, as well as the professionally applied ceramic.


I have taken it to the car wash twice and the other times were just water rinse at home and it did not affect it. For a $15 jug that lasts a year or two I’ll risk it...that high dollar stuff seems like snake oil. I have washed boats at my shop with the coating and it does the same as the cheap stuff. Water beads off and dust and road grime washes off very easily with both.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

@Smackdaddy53 where does the Rejex fit into your routine now that you’re using the Armorall stuff? You still using a topside spray like woodys or starbright as well? Thanks👍


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rovster said:


> @Smackdaddy53 where does the Rejex fit into your routine now that you’re using the Armorall stuff? You still using a topside spray like woodys or starbright as well? Thanks👍


I still have it on my bright aluminum and outboard cowling but I think this ArmorAll ceramic elixir will take it’s place. The RejeX is $25 and goes a long way but you have to apply it, let it haze then polish with a microfiber cloth. The ArmorAll is a soap and ceramic all in one and is cheaper. So far I’m very pleased and that’s saying a lot because I’m usually very critical if you have not noticed.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I still have it on my bright aluminum and outboard cowling but I think this ArmorAll ceramic elixir will take it’s place. The RejeX is $25 and goes a long way but you have to apply it, let it haze then polish with a microfiber cloth. The ArmorAll is a soap and ceramic all in one and is cheaper. So far I’m very pleased and that’s saying a lot because I’m usually very critical if you have not noticed.


Yes and that’s why ask. You’re advice around here seems solid although your delivery is at times a little questionable 😜


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rovster said:


> Yes and that’s why ask. You’re advice around here seems solid although your delivery is at times a little questionable 😜


I appreciate it. I like to give to the forum, not just shitpost 100% of the time. 
I like to joke around but don’t intentionally BS anyone like some guys. I’m the same in person and many on here have used me for skiff work on existing boats, brand new Chittums and a few have fished with me. My fly casting sucks but I get lucky now and then and snag one!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Real ceramic isn’t $1k, the prep is. Ceramic is better than everything I’ve ever used.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

@K3anderson 100% accurate. After all the talk and videos, I did the wash/dry/degrease/buff/clay bar/and ceramic etc (I think that was the correct order)... It does actually take a lot more time than I initially thought (about an entire weekend) but after a couple months, I can already tell it's better than the "ceramic sprays" that only last a couple weeks... This was on the wife's '14 4Runner but time will tell before I do it on the truck. The actual cost of true ceramic coatings is pennies compared the $1000+ labor applied to the prep work. It's like a good paint job, prep is key! Used the shine supply company out of CA (Made in USA to boot)


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I appreciate it. I like to give to the forum, not just shitpost 100% of the time.
> I like to joke around but don’t intentionally BS anyone like some guys. I’m the same in person and many on here have used me for skiff work on existing boats, brand new Chittums and a few have fished with me. My fly casting sucks but I get lucky now and then and snag one!


I'm not smart enough to contribute quality information so I just shitpost. I think my shitposting is quality though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm not smart enough to contribute quality information so I just shitpost. I think my shitposting is quality though.


I appreciate quality shitposts!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Used Armor All Ceramic Car Wash inside and out on my boat today, came out great. It hasn't beaded water like that since I first got it, thanks for the tip @Smackdaddy53 !


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

m32825 said:


> Used Armor All Ceramic Car Wash inside and out on my boat today, came out great. It hasn't beaded water like that since I first got it, thanks for the tip @Smackdaddy53 !


Cheap, easy and effective


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cheap, easy and effective


Sorry this may have been brought up before but nobody has time to read the whole thread. Smack what type of water do you have in TX? Here in FL it’s super hard - dissolved Calcium is off the charts. Every wash if you don’t towel dry it leaves hard spots, etc. Trying to avoid that nonsense.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Megalops said:


> Sorry this may have been brought up before but nobody has time to read the whole thread. Smack what type of water do you have in TX? Here in FL it’s super hard - dissolved Calcium is off the charts. Every wash if you don’t towel dry it leaves hard spots, etc. Trying to avoid that nonsense.


Both houses are on well water that is super hard but have water softeners on the house water and one spigot at the pumphouse. Areas I want even more protection get RejeX wax like aluminum work.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm in Central Florida, used soft water. Here is a useful video that answered my questions.

Armor All Ceramic car wash


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

Searched for posts on ceramic and found this one…reviving an old thread…

Question: any thoughts on waiting a couple months to apply ceramic to a new skiff? That’s what was suggested to me.

Separately: A guide I fished with suggested a hull coating to help w “oyster rash” - is there such a thing?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

saltyjones said:


> Searched for posts on ceramic and found this one…reviving an old thread…
> 
> Question: any thoughts on waiting a couple months to apply ceramic to a new skiff? That’s what was suggested to me.
> 
> Separately: A guide I fished with suggested a hull coating to help w “oyster rash” - is there such a thing?


I don’t know why you would wait to ceramic coat your skiff, many boat builders offer it on their boats before they leave the shop. 
I laugh when people claim that they are applying a coating to their hull that somehow resists oyster shells from gouging their hull. None of those coatings are harder than oyster shell so I don’t see how any thin coating could prevent oyster rash. There are coatings that make the hull slicker and will slide over mud and vegetation better but not resist oysters. I applied several primer coats and several top coats of GatorGlide G4 to my aluminum hull years ago and oyster peeled that stuff like it was a bar of soap.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

saltyjones said:


> Searched for posts on ceramic and found this one…reviving an old thread…
> 
> Question: any thoughts on waiting a couple months to apply ceramic to a new skiff? That’s what was suggested to me.
> 
> Separately: A guide I fished with suggested a hull coating to help w “oyster rash” - is there such a thing?


Do not wait to apply. If you're getting a new boat do it then and you'll save some money in prep and fixing work.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I would want to do it as soon as possible. But I would ask when the hull was pulled from the mold. Your hearing wait because the gel coat could still be off gasing.


----------



## saltyjones (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Haydon said:


> I would want to do it as soon as possible. But I would ask when the hull was pulled from the mold. Your hearing wait because the gel coat could still be off gasing.


Good question. Mid Feb into mold. End of March into rigging. Done early April. I’ll probably wait.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have ceramic. It's great, but, not doing anything if you run over oysters.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

saltyjones said:


> Good question. Mid Feb into mold. End of March into rigging. Done early April. I’ll probably wait.


It's been out long enough to wax or use ceramic on it. The sooner the easier because you want to have it detailed perfect if you can. Good luck bud!


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Applied 2 coats of GTechniq Crystal Serum on my Mosquito the day after I brought it home nearly two years ago. Still holding up quite well on the hull. Engine cowling is as hydrophobic as the first week I applied it. My truck and wife’s car also have 2 coats, applied 24 hours apart two years ago and still repelling water like it’s the first week.
> 
> Charging $1200 to simply apply ceramic is nuts. A 50ml bottle of Crystal Serum is $100, and application is as simple as wipe on, wipe off. If prep work is involved, that’s different.


Considering this on my new skiff. If it’s brand new what prep is required to apply the ceramic?


----------



## Shadowmackin (1 mo ago)

Got it on my 04 Dolphin which was redone with awl grip and it’s amazing on the clean up and tannins. Downside is it’s slicker than whale jiz in an ice flow when wet! Definitely worth it IMO


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Considering this on my new skiff. If it’s brand new what prep is required to apply the ceramic?


Brand new cars still get prep. Really comes down to whether you are ok with the finish now. If it looks perfect to you, you can apply it after you strip the wax. Whatever the finish looks like is how it's going to look permanently so its kind of your call. Some builders will buff a new boat before they deliver it. Some don't. The stuff in the first photo was off Amazon and has held up just fine.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks K3 what’s best to strip the wax ? My new boat is an east cape so it should look pretty perfect. Going to pick up today!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I used soap and water and then wiped with denatured alcohol.


----------

